# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  افتتاح يورو 2008 في سويسرا بحفل قصير

## العالي عالي

افتتحت النسخة الثالثة عشرة من بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) اليوم السبت بحفل قصير سبق المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة والتي تجمع اليوم بين منتخبي سويسرا والتشيك في مدينة بازل السويسرية.


وشهد الافتتاح الذي نظمه الفرنسي مارتين أرنو نوع من البساطة واعتمد بشكل كبير على فنون "الجرافيكس" ، وقد استمر 13 دقيقة فقط.


واستغل أرنو الذي كان مسئولا عن حفل افتتاح كأس العالم 1998 حركة 600 متطوع يحملون مكعبات متعددة الألوان على رؤوسهم في تكوين صور رائعة تصف المعالم المختلفة لدولتي سويسرا والنمسا المستضيفتين للحدث.


وشهد حفل الافتتاح بالاستاد الذي تقام عليه مباراة سويسرا والتشيك حضور 40 ألف متفرج من بينهم الرئيس السويسري باسكال كوتشيبين ونظيره النمساوي هاينز فيشر والأمير ألبرت أمير موناكو ورئيس المفوضية الأوروبية جوزيه مانويل باروسو وكذلك ميشيل بلاتيني رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم (يويفا) والسويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا).

وشهد الحفل عزف للموسيقى التقليدية في البداية ثم اصطف المتطوعون لرسم شكل بحيرة كونستانس التي تربط بين سويسرا والنمسا وكذلك شكل جبل.


وجرى عرض أشكال أخرى للأبقار المنتجة للألبان وسط العشب تعبيرا عن فصل الصيف في البلدين وكذلك عرض تصورا لممارسي التزلج تعبيرا عن فصل الشتاء.

وشارك في الحفل أقل من ألف متطوع من 13 دولة تتراوح أعمارهم بين 14 و70 عاما.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

هلا عبد الله منور 

بس انت مين بتشجع

----------

